# Didn't think I'd be posting so soon!



## x-amy-x

I am super pleased to announce my BFP! I was convinced on friday that :witch: was going to show as I had cramping. On the off-chance i took a test and it was faint :bfp: Test yesterday and this morning are darker and digi confirmed it :happydance:

My pumkin is due on 31.10.09 and the due date is my late grandad's birthday!!

A lot has happened in one month for me:

-Got married
-Turned 20
-OH got a promotion
- I returned to work
- Got my BFP :happydance:

To my PMA ladies thanks for all the PMA. And thanks to all those who wished me luck

xxx
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 80.2 KB
Views: 70


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Congratulations Hunni :wohoo:


----------



## clairebear

OMG i'm so so so happy for you congratulations hun x x x


----------



## Barneyboo

:bfp::happydance:Congrats x x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!!! :wohoo: So happy for you! :yipee: x


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, hope you have a H & H 9 months!


----------



## sam76

well done xxxxxxxxxxx big congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::dance::headspin: congrats !!!!!


----------



## Stef

Wahoo. Congrats again Amy!!!!!

Just dont go into early labour on my wedding day!!!!!!!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Awww Amy I'm thrilled for you!! xXx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yay!!! Congrats x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

i knew you'd get your BFP this month!!!! congrats hun!!


----------



## Charlotte-j

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

You need to get yourself a ticker!! And come and join us in 1st tri! :yipee: x


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats hun i am so pleased for you! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Congrats :wohoo: !!! :D x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations -x-


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Lou
xxx


----------



## dawny690

:dance: https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/Congrats.gif Well done huni have a happy and healthy 9 mths x


----------



## lozzy21

Congratualtions!!!!!! (i dont like you now)


----------



## bluebell

Wow!! Congratulations hun :happydance: What a great start to 2009 you've had :D

xx


----------



## charveyron

:bfp::bfp::wohoo::happydance: Congratulations


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratualtions x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: Congratualtions hunny :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## nikky0907

Wow, congratulations Amy! :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Well done!!! Congratulations! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Thanks everyone :blush:


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo::happydance::yipee::wohoo: many congratulations for a wonderful 9months honey x


----------



## princess_t

Congrats.


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny xx


----------



## Zarababy1

Congratulations AGAIN :rofl: can i just rub it in to every one that i had my very own personal POAS from you today and i watched that little line get darker and darker! yey
wonder if all them PMA ladys could give me a helping hand now eh! haha


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Serene123

I've just seen this!! :happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Elli21

congrats xx :happydance:


----------



## Linzi

congrats from the 3 of us :)

x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats!


----------



## sam#3

congrats hun what a great year for you xx


----------



## massacubano

:wohoo: congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS :) XxxX


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats huN!!!!!!!


----------



## reallytinyamy

fantastic news congrats


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!


----------



## XKatX

Well done you - thats fab news!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

AAAARRRGGGHHHH :happydance:
whoo hoo so happy for you hun :hugs:
CONGRATULATIONS XXX


----------



## maddiwatts19

YAY!!! Congratulations hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## embo216

Congratulations! So happy for you! xx


----------



## emie

:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## xarlenex

Aww Congrats!! Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy :D :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Congrats!!What a fab month it has been for you!!!xxxxx


----------



## wantababybump

Aww congratulations Amy on your BFP!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Wobbles

Only slightly late! ;)

Congratualtions to you Amy what great news so soon after your vows x


----------



## bambikate

OMG honey congratulations - on ALL of your wonderful news too x x SO happy for you x x


----------



## MissyMojo

big big hugs and congrats sending sticky fairy dust for ur lil bean xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Congrats on your :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:
:hug:


----------



## R&JBabybean

Huge Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! x


----------



## massacubano

x-amy-x said:


> I am super pleased to announce my BFP! I was convinced on friday that :witch: was going to show as I had cramping. On the off-chance i took a test and it was faint :bfp: Test yesterday and this morning are darker and digi confirmed it :happydance:
> 
> My pumkin is due on 31.10.09 and the due date is my late grandad's birthday!!
> 
> A lot has happened in one month for me:
> 
> -Got married
> -Turned 20
> -OH got a promotion
> - I returned to work
> - Got my BFP :happydance:
> 
> To my PMA ladies thanks for all the PMA. And thanks to all those who wished me luck
> 
> xxx

congrats! so jealous always wanted a halloween baby! lol :hugs:


----------



## ladymilly

oh hun only just saw this now. congratulations :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Blob

Wow Congratulations!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:


----------

